# Can you relax/texlax one day after washing your hair?



## PanamasOwn (Jun 6, 2008)

I could'nt find the answer to this in any other thread. But can you do a relaxer one day after you wash your hair? I clarifed my hair yesterday and did a DC, but I didnt realize how much NG i had. That MT has been at work!! Now I look a furry mess and need to fix it up b4 next week (I have huge presentations and need to look my best)

Please let me know ladies. Thanks in advance


----------



## Geminigirl (Jun 6, 2008)

No u should wait atleast 72 hourrs to a week. I washed one day and went to the salon the next and my scalp burnt so bad  I had scabs and all. i do not reccommend this.


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 6, 2008)

I def. do not recommend this, esp. if you have a semi-sensitive scalp.  You'll burn.  Once I relaxed 4 days after washing my hair and I was burning up.  Now, I wait at least a week to avoid that from happening.


----------



## DaRealist (Jun 6, 2008)

Most relaxers do recommend 72 hours between shampooing and relaxing. I have done it 2 days after, but nothing sooner. I use a mild relaxer though and my stylist bases my scalp well so I never had issues with irritation or burning from relaxers.


----------



## lovedone_24 (Jun 6, 2008)

You should definitely wait. I've done this before because my hair turned out so badly after a wash with the wrong products and let me say that relaxer burned like hell. My hair was intact (thankfully), but it is not an experience I recommend.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 6, 2008)

I wouldn't do this.

Even 72 hours is too soon for me. I usually wait a full week.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2008)

I wait at least 3 to 4 days before I relax after a wash. During this time I coat my relaxed hair strands with some type of protein moisturizer like Profectiv mega growth or Cantu Break cure for added protection from the relaxer and to help build up the cuticle bonds of my hair.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 6, 2008)

I have .. on my last 2 touchups. But I still wouldnt recommend it.

Actually, one my last touch I did a 2 co-rinses, 2 days prior, so I didnt really manipulate the scalp.

The one before that, I think I shampooed Friday .. and relaxed Monday .. it mightve been Thursday ..


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jun 6, 2008)

I do it all the time.  What I do is deep condition and then untangle with my fingers.  After my hair is dry, I base it.  I base again later on in the day never irritating the scalp.  My stylist also bases and I don't have ANY issues with burning.  I hava a Design Essentials Time Release Relaxer.


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Aug 19, 2008)

BUMPING.


----------



## poookie (Aug 19, 2008)

It depends on a) how vigorously you scratched your scalp during the wash, and b) the strength of the brand of relaxer you're using.

i'd recommend you wait at least 3 days, but i've had zero problems relaxing the day after a wash.  however, i use hawaiian silky lye relaxer (which has never burned me, not even once), and i base the bejeebus out of my scalp.


----------



## FluffyRed (Aug 25, 2008)

How about if you only cowashed?  I cowashed today and found out I have a big event Thursday - I want to rollerset!

I need to relax on Wednesday!

My (first) stretch of one week is over tomorrow! whoo hoo!


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't recommend it but I do it 
I wash my hair and let it air dry, the next day I do my touch-up. I don't stratch it I just kind of rub the suds around a little, enough to get the moisturizer or what ever I put in my hair out including the straightness from flat ironning. I want my hair to be in it's "natural" state before I do my touch-up, meaning no oil, no type of product.


----------



## cecilie (Aug 26, 2008)

I use to DC 4 days before my relaxer , I think that you must wait at least 3 days ...


----------

